# Official 2011/2012 Central Indiana Snow Thread



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Alright I will start the new one for the upcoming winter! Here is the official 2011/2012 snow removal thread, join in and let's hope for a good winter for all of us.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Bump this to the top for Jack Frost being here the last few mornings!


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya, cant wait to get started.. Im pretty sure I'll be subbing this year, but my season is still unknown. 1 thing I do know is I will be pushing snow one way or another. haha


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Bump it up boys, it will be here soon enough!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Lookin forward to it. This is my first year back plowing since winter of 07/08.


----------



## njstang87 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys. Did a search for "Indiana" and came across this. Glad to see some locals. Quick question. I need a solenoid for my Meyer E47 pump. Where is a good place to get snow plow parts in the Indianapolis area? Thank you


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Tebco on shelby st. on the near southside has a lot of aftermarket meyer parts, also if you go to meyers website and search dealers you can find the closest one, I know there is also a dealer on bluff rd north of troy just can't remember the name


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

I always use Plainfield Power Equipment. They have always been very helpful and have lots of parts in stock.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

TIC TOC< TIC TOC< can't be long now !!!payup


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Just needs to hold off a couple more weeks. New Tires and Ball Joints next week. Did get a fresh coat of paint on the Plow last week though.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd guess were looking at another 2-3 weeks before we start to see any snow, who the hell really knows tho, any forcast past about 3 days out is pretty much worthless


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

In Indiana yes. But they all do agree that it will snow this season


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Agreed! I like this guys website, he's partial to the northern plains region, but he always has an early heads up on upcoming snow storms across the US http://snowday.community.officelive.com/default.aspx. Pretty good long range winter outlook too, he thinks we will have 10+ inches above average snowfall this winter


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

I have also seen where some are predicting at least two storms of 10+ inches. That would be a welcome change from the usual 3-5 in storms.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

95HDRam;1352316 said:


> I have also seen where some are predicting at least two storms of 10+ inches. That would be a welcome change from the usual 3-5 in storms.


Wondering why you would want 10+ inch storms. It's hard on equipment and takes way to long to plow.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Once a year or so can be fun, for some guys it can mean more money as well, now if your on the sidewalk crew, then you hate it


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

cet;1352451 said:


> Wondering why you would want 10+ inch storms. It's hard on equipment and takes way to long to plow.


Yeah it is hard on equipment but it would make it easier for the company I plow for so we could have all 4 trucks plowing instead of just two. We would profit a lot better from at least one large storm then a lot of little ones.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

My grandpa says the almanac is saying a big storm mid December with a bunch of snow. I am pumped to use my new skid steer and pro tech pusher. Do you guys run a blade along with your pusher? This is my only snow removal equipment so I want to be as efficient as possible. I wanted to buy a 9' Kage system but wasn't in the budget this year. I'm thinking I may convert one of my old western plows so I can use it one the skid. I'm just not sure if that would work right.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

I know of a few people that run old truck plows on skid steers and they seem to do just fine. We run 10' push boxes on our two Kubota tractors for some of our larger lots.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey! Im waiting too, glad to see we got a new thread going, this is my first year, I am as much nervous as excited!!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Well congrats and welcome. Where in Indianapolis are you plowing this season?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, Well I live north, but I have one around the corner from my house and suppose to be out to the airport with a friend and downtown


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We are getting ready, can't wait! We are almost completely ready just have to finish all salt trucks, deliver 52 boxes and 52 pieces of equipment...and we will be ready.


----------



## cvwhr (Nov 11, 2009)

Plows all preped, trucks set up and new tires going on this week. Lets turn this rain into some money.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

cvwhr;1354256 said:


> Plows all preped, trucks set up and new tires going on this week. Lets turn this rain into some money.


Got my new tires on and doin the Ball Joints Sunday so the money can start fallin Monday! We picked up 12 new lots this year so we are wanting a good year.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Just pulled the plow out from storage! Looks like it will be getting into the teens for the first couple days in December. Stay safe guys!


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

My new skid gets delivered Monday or Tuesday and I am installing my new spreader tomorrow and marking properties tomorrow also if all goes well. Sounds like we may be getting some winter weather the first of the week so bring it on I'm ready to make some green off the white!!


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone read what the farmers almanac said for the first week of december? 1 ft of snow is what I heard. Obviously a prediction but it still makes my mouth water.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe it does say that. My grandpa was telling me that they said a big snow in december but I was thinking it was the second week not the first. I am pumped we may get some stuff the first of the week although I think it isn't going to amount to anything because I'm sure the ground temp is still to warm for it to stick.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Great day to put up my christmas lights today


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya, your right it says 2nd week. If we get a little bit that wont amount to anything, it may be a good day to hang door hangers. Could amount to a good sells day. HAHA. I need it.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

phillie;1356839 said:


> Anyone read what the farmers almanac said for the first week of december? 1 ft of snow is what I heard. Obviously a prediction but it still makes my mouth water.


Accuweather's long range forecast shows about 2" over 3 days. I trust the almanac for the full year as a whole, but not individual predictions personally.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

plowfever;1357014 said:


> I believe it does say that. My grandpa was telling me that they said a big snow in december but I was thinking it was the second week not the first. I am pumped we may get some stuff the first of the week although I think it isn't going to amount to anything because I'm sure the ground temp is still to warm for it to stick.


On that little bit we had a little over a week ago, it was sticking to everything in Putnam County. Roads, Houses, Grass, Crops. They are saying it should snow for a few hours so we might get something out of it. I know we will have a Church to do if it hits at all Sunday and Banks for Monday morning.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Schnabel Plowin;1357502 said:


> Accuweather's long range forecast shows about 2" over 3 days. I trust the almanac for the full year as a whole, but not individual predictions personally.


I agree, I think I am just getting excited. Ready for the change of pace.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

My plow is ready to go, salt and spreader are all set, have my 2 new thesnowplow.com shovels, and my 'new to me' toro 2450 snowblower waiting in the garage, all I need now is some snow!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

*Late check in !!!!!!!!!*

Sorry Sorry Sorry !!!! for our late check in for Indiana..... We have been in Denver, Vail, Aspen Co. setting up our shops there and yes, plowing already payup

Now....set up Indy shop What ! its a holiday weekend ?

Monday/..
][[p[p[p[pp[p[p./. Back to work, Almanac = Snow ? Mid December ? :laughing:

Mullis, Thanks for starting the thread.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

phillie;1357581 said:


> I agree, I think I am just getting excited. Ready for the change of pace.


Me too! prsport


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Schnabel Plowin;1357502 said:


> Accuweather's long range forecast shows about 2" over 3 days. I trust the almanac for the full year as a whole, but not individual predictions personally.


Same here......


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you northern Indiana guys all ready to go? Sounds like there is a decent amount of snow coming in today. I am about halfway between Indy and Cincy so it doesn't look like I am going to get much but may be able to spread some ice melt though.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like im in the 2-3" mark not sure if it will be enough to plow anything.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Fox59 is now saying they think 1-3" are going to be in my area so we will see. I am still waiting on my new skid loader to be delivered. This has got me frustrated because the dealer has had it for a little over a week and I called today and said they would have it to me tomorrow. I told him tomorrow wasn't soon enough if we have snow tonight. So he called me back about 15 minutes later and said they will have it to me tonight.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

if we only get what they are calling for there will be no reason to plow. Got to be 5+ on the ground for me to worry about plowing.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Man that isn't the case for me. 1" trigger for my factories and 2" on everything else. Factories and my nursing home have zero tolerance for any snow or ice.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't do any commercial plowing.

But I'm hopping we get a lot of snow this year.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Well i'm not a home in indy, but here in Terre Haute the teaser is here and i hear its the same in Indy


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is a picture from Marion, IN


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Same here all I need is 1 Inch for Half of my lots and 4 more at 2 Inches. Seems to be coming down good right now, maybe by early tonight it will start to add up.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

There isn't anything on the ground here yet. My trigger is 2" on all of my accounts and they are calling for up to 1.7". haha...Doh!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

TIP ::::::::::: Level 1 No Doubt w/de-icing contracts = MO` Money We are running 4hr shifts & 6 trucks already in northern Indiana since 10pm last nite.

payup


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Plowfever did you get the skid steer last night


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

4700dan;1363020 said:


> Plowfever did you get the skid steer last night


And did you get any snow?


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes guys dealer came through and finally got my machine to me around 6 last night. We had some snow so I did get to use it for about 5 hours and I so far like it. I had not ran a skid steer in a couple years that has pilot or eh controls so it took me a few seconds to get used to how it ran and operated. Very smooth and quick the thing flies in reverse it seems like. Visibility is unbelievable and has a ton of room inside the cab. I will post some pics here shortly so you guys can admire it. It is one fine piece!


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

OK guys I cant figure out how to post pics of the loader to this thread so I am going to start a new one in the heavy equipment section. Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

How do you guys store your bulk salt? Next season I am planning on switching over to using bulk so I was wondering what I need to get ready for the switch. I have a barn at my house that would be perfect for it so I am probably going to use that so it will stay nice and dry. Is this all I really need besides the spreader and something to load it with? If I do end up storing it outside do you just dump it on gravel and tarp it or do I need to pour a pad and put a hoop building over it?


----------



## adhiggie (Oct 21, 2009)

My new light bar just came in!!! Now I am ready for snow!!!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

adhiggie;1364048 said:


> My new light bar just came in!!! Now I am ready for snow!!!


Which did you get, I am thinking of getting one for 360 coverage although I have four corners, wig wag and dash light


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone know of someone in the connersville area that would be up for some sub work? I just picked up some more accounts and have a few I would like to sub out.


----------



## brian1425 (Dec 8, 2010)

plowfever - I am in Greenfield, but grew up in connersville. I go back there often and could pick up some accounts if you still need someone. What accounts do you have? PM if you want.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Brian I sent you a PM. If your interested get in touch with me. 

I don't know about everyone else but I am over all this rain and itching for the white stuff!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

plowfever;1380267 said:


> Brian I sent you a PM. If your interested get in touch with me.
> 
> I don't know about everyone else but I am over all this rain and itching for the white stuff!


I'm with ya, man all this sitting around is for the birds...not to mention it gives me time to think about things i haven't got done and spend money smh


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

This rain is just ridiculous and I am over it. I am hoping for some snow soon so I can actually do something other than sit around.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

^^^^ What he said. I'm tired of this crap... I want snow!


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am from the Lafayette area and there is actually snow in the extended forecast!!!!

If anyone needs a "back-up" or reinforcement type driver let me know. I work a full-time job, but when we get hit really bad with snow, I am usually plowing. If you want someone you can count on when it gets bad out there let me know! Thanks and let's hope for a snowy 2012!!!!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

With all this rain we are getting Im thinking about taking my steel cutting bar off and putting a rubber one on, maybe i can alteast make some money as a driveway squeegee service....just a thought lol


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone have an or seen the extended forecast for January? I've gave up on December.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

About like Dec. Average Temp. Near to Above Average Precip. Good news is the average temp should support snow.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Just maybe a plowable event?!


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

mullis56;1392544 said:


> Just maybe a plowable event?!


Let's hope so! I think I had 3 by this time last year. I hope January is good. Merry Christmas everybody! Stay safe.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

mullis56;1392544 said:


> Just maybe a plowable event?!


Really? Ithought the news said 1". I hope you are right. I am tired of that blade just sitting there. :crying::crying:


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Local news in South Bend says 1-2.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

M&S Snowplowing;1392906 said:


> Local news in South Bend says 1-2.


Indy is in the 1-3" area. It's supposed to get to 38 tomorrow, so you better plow before it all meltsThumbs Up


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Well just came in from replacing one of my leaking connectors and hitching up the plow, I doubt if there was any reason to hook it up but wanted to make sure everything was up and running....better safe then sorry Thumbs Up


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

wthr.com is saying could accumulate up to 2" around here but if it is going to melt within a few hours I wouldnt feel right plowing. I have only residential 2" and 3" triggers, I don't think homeowners would go for it. Haha


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

My guess is that it will melt as it hits the ground. Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

The main snowfall will be heavy at times through the day but ground temps may not support all that falls. Temps will be falling all day tomorrow and what snow does stick should stay at least over night. We have 1" cmmercial lots so we may be out.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

I have one resi with a 1" trigger but the rest are 3" so may get to do one but not betting on it, best chance will be if we get hit with lake effect in the afternoon.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

4:45 am starting to get some sleet and rain, hopefully this turns out to be a plowable snow later.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I was just about to say the same thing, here in indy we have a sleet mix on the roads, definitely a saltable event


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Heres what we have in Indianapolis so far..


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

I left home this morning at 4:45 (Ridgeville, IN) to come to Indy for work and just got here. It was snowing hard at times.

Probably not enough to put the blades on tho.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Im afraid so..thats why mine is still sitting in the garage


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Just like the strip club, nothin but a tease.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

phillie;1393720 said:


> Just like the strip club, nothin but a tease.


Big Tease big big tease


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

ya this sucks...............


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like temps in the 40s for the next 5 days.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Experts were right!! Worst winter in a decade. I dont think they meant like this though.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

^^ second that


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

52 and rain today...warmer tomorrow in Indy!
At least it's gonna cool down starting Monday....now just need some precip Thumbs Up


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

keeping my fingers crossed.

... HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW POSSIBLE SUNDAY THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT...

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP SUNDAY AFTERNOON AND PERSIST THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT. SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ARE POSSIBLE OVER FAR SOUTHWEST LOWER MICHIGAN INTO NORTHERN INDIANA. IN MICHIGAN THIS INCLUDES BERRIEN... BRANCH AND SAINT JOSEPH COUNTIES... .AND IN INDIANA... SAINT JOSEPH... ELKHART AND NORTHEAST LAPORTE COUNTIES. THESE AREAS MAY RECEIVE IN EXCESS OF 6 INCHES OF SNOW... ACCOMPANIED BY BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. TRAVEL MAY BECOME DIFFICULT OVER SECTIONS OF INTERSTATES 80 AND 94... AND HIGHWAYS 6... 12... AND 20.

IN ADDITIONAL TO THE HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW POTENTIAL... VERY COLD WIND CHILL TEMPERATURES CAN BE EXPECTED SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT. THE COLD AIR... IN COMBINATION WITH THE WINDY CONDITIONS WILL CAUSE WIND CHILLS TO FALL INTO THE TEENS AND SINGLE DIGITS SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

^^ Im glad thats for Central Indiana......


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha, jeez M&S you were a little excited huh? It looks like you yelled that at us. LAKE EFFECT SNOW.. haha.. Still nothin here but its cold as the freakin dickens.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

lol sorry i just copied it from the weather station


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

We have good dusting here in Yorktown, IN

I want about 8 - 10 inches and 50 mph winds


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not to picky, I just want it to freaking snow at least 2". The more the better.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Really 60 degrees in January! This sucks!!!! It was nice that I gof to clean up some equipment today but I would much rather be getting it dirty pushing some snow!


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya, kind of ridiculous. Another chance coming up this week but it will probably just be a dusting.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

phillie;1406923 said:


> Ya, kind of ridiculous. Another chance coming up this week but it will probably just be a dusting.


Latest forecast for Kokomo is rain on Wednesday. No snow in the 10 day forecast.

This sucks!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Yawn, yawn, yawn I'm tired of staring at my Green lawn. Which by the way seems to be growing.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, they are forecasting snow for Thursday and early Friday. Only time will tell if we get enough to plow.


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

Special weather statement
national weather service northern indiana
445 am est wed jan 11 2012
..accumulating snow along with windy conditions possible thursday
afternoon through friday afternoon...

A vigorous disturbance dropping out of canada will deepen
significantly as it swings through the lower ohio valley thursday
night. This system will be accompanied by a blast of arctic air
and a period of accumulating snow...possible heavy...thursday
night into friday morning. Light to moderate snow accumulations
are possible over much of northern indiana into northwestern ohio.
General snow amounts of 3 to 6 inches will be possible. In
addition...strong gusty westerly winds are expected thursday night and
friday...with blowing and drifting snow likely. Travel may become
difficult along sections of highways 6...13...15...20...30...and
31 as well as interstate 69 and 75. There is still some
uncertainty related to the track and intensity of this system...which
will ultimately dictate eventual snowfall amounts. Listen to noaa
weather radio or your local media for later updates on this
situation.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is what Indiana Weather Online is calling for.










Sucks I got to try and fly out of Indy to Chicago then to Burlington, VT Friday morning.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is what I just saw off my fox59 app. Looks like we may finally get some snow to plow!!!

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE	

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE INDIANAPOLIS IN	

339 PM EST WED JAN 11 2012	

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 10 AM THURSDAY TO 1 PM	

EST FRIDAY...	

.AN UPPER LEVEL LOW WILL BRING ACCUMULATING SNOW TO CENTRAL	

INDIANA TOMORROW THROUGH FRIDAY. NORTHWEST WINDS WILL BECOME	

STRONG BEHIND THE SYSTEM RESULTING IN BLOWING SNOW THROUGH FRIDAY.	

THIS WILL CAUSE DRIFTING AND REDUCED VISIBILITIES.	

INZ021-028>031-035>049-051>057-060>065-067>072-120445-	

/O.NEW.KIND.WW.Y.0001.120112T1500Z-120113T1800Z/	

CARROLL-WARREN-TIPPECANOE-CLINTON-HOWARD-FOUNTAIN-MONTGOMERY-	

BOONE-TIPTON-HAMILTON-MADISON-DELAWARE-RANDOLPH-VERMILLION-PARKE-	

PUTNAM-HENDRICKS-MARION-HANCOCK-HENRY-VIGO-CLAY-OWEN-MORGAN-	

JOHNSON-SHELBY-RUSH-SULLIVAN-GREENE-MONROE-BROWN-BARTHOLOMEW-	

DECATUR-KNOX-DAVIESS-MARTIN-LAWRENCE-JACKSON-JENNINGS-	

INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...LAFAYETTE...FRANKFORT...KOKOMO...	

CRAWFORDSVILLE...ANDERSON...MUNCIE...INDIANAPOLIS...TERRE HAUTE...	

SHELBYVILLE...BLOOMINGTON...COLUMBUS...VINCENNES...BEDFORD...	

SEYMOUR	

339 PM EST WED JAN 11 2012	

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 10 AM THURSDAY TO 1 PM	

EST FRIDAY...	

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN INDIANAPOLIS HAS ISSUED A WINTER	

WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 10 AM THURSDAY	

TO 1 PM EST FRIDAY.	

* TIMING...THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH EARLY FRIDAY MORNING.	

* MAIN IMPACT...SLIPPERY ROADS DURING THURSDAY EVENING AND FRIDAY	

* MORNING RUSH HOURS.	

* OTHER IMPACTS...BLOWING SNOW WILL RESULT IN DRIFTING AND REDUCED VISIBILITIES.	

* ACCUMULATIONS...3 TO 5 INCHES ACROSS THE NORTHERN COUNTIES/2 TO	

* 4 INCHES ACROSS THE CENTRAL PORTIONS OF CENTRAL INDIANA/1 TO 3	

* INCHES ACROSS THE SOUTHERN COUNTIES.	

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...	

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW	

WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW	

COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE	

DRIVING.	

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR BLOWING SNOW MEANS THAT	

VISIBILITIES WILL BE LIMITED DUE TO STRONG WINDS BLOWING SNOW	

AROUND. USE CAUTION WHEN TRAVELING...ESPECIALLY IN OPEN AREAS.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

The one thing I have to do all winter is Thursday and friday for the indy green expo and we finally get snow. Sounds like tomorrow is a 7am-friday night type of day.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Of course once I go back to school, looks like I will have to let Dad go out


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Headed out to pre treat! Finally some revenue I just hope we get what they are saying! Be safe everyone!!!


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

At least it looks cool right now.....big fat flakes.....Thumbs Up


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I just got a call, Might have to come in from Terre Haute and getsta movin...


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just a dusting here in Northern White county


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

It is just a dusting here also. Pavement is wet but nothing is sticking yet so that sucks!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

It always amazes me how many trucks you see with plows on, even when they are calling for, basically, flurries. So far this is a salt event, at best. It also apperas that is all it will be for the Indy area. I guess when I got started plowing. I like the snow money as well as everyone else but the extra wear on a truck is really silly.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Like ants coming out after a donut! According to fox59 they are still saying 1-3" for central Indiana tonight. All I got to say is it better stick better than this first snow did or all we are going to be doing is spreading some ice melt, which is fine with me as that is where I make most of my money anyway, but I would love to use my new skid and protech pusher.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

ok so i hope we get some push able amount tonight ... today was just a dusting here in indy


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Same here in Rush/Fayette counties. I'm getting ready to go hit some lots with some ice melter because the wet pavement has now froze and I am sure the lots are like ice rinks in spots now.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

i know i haven't posted in hear yet but i live in anderson and just salted a few properties and hope to be plowing in the early am...


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

WTF, prolly not going to hit the trigger. I don't have any just Ice melt apps, so this will prolly just be a tease tonight for me.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

i ended up plowing about five offices, a daycare, and a barber shop. and salted all of it again..


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

wish i could plow.... i have 1 acc that i salted and plowed some but not much snow on the ne side of indy....... wish i had some contacts in northern Indiana


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

yea I salted a beauty shop and that was it, i put the plow on for dad just in case...So I am one with the plow on but its because dads not good at mounting it yet as I do that mostly.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

a few chances for accumulating snow thursday and friday night!!!


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

were not going to get any snow might as well just forget about it and put the plows back in the corner of the barn.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

That is the same thought I had...I just bought my plow this year and haven't got touse it, glad its paid for


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

big_stroker;1419236 said:


> were not going to get any snow might as well just forget about it and put the plows back in the corner of the barn.


Wat you talkin bout Willis?!!!


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

M & MD Lawn;1419286 said:


> That is the same thought I had...I just bought my plow this year and haven't got touse it, glad its paid for


Same hereThumbs Up


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

From Indianaweatheronline.com

"Here is a look at one of our short-term forecast models, which continues to indicate a swath of 2-3 and possibly even 4" of snow North of the Indianapolis area across portions of Northern Central Indiana. The other hazards by this evening will be increasing winds, blowing and drifting and falling temperatures."


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Salt Spreaders Ready Guys? I think thats all we will be using....


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

M & MD Lawn;1422261 said:


> Salt Spreaders Ready Guys? I think thats all we will be using....


Already got everything pre salted & ready to go. This should be an interesting event. I prefer these over big snows.payup


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

how much have you guys gotten so far??


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

anywhere from 1/2 - 1" of snow down so far, and coming down strong! should be plowable event by what I see for my area.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Hope I get called out tonight or tomorrow morning! Way overdue for some good snow here.... I don't even care if I'd have to travel to the northside to plow...


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Heading out! Thanks Donnie!


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Still waiting on that 2 " mark. We prolly wont see that much though. Does anyone know of a good site for real time snow accumulation?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

First time out went well until ....the darn hydro line blew ...talk about pissed!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Had a great day. Started at 6AM this morning and got back early this evening. Even though we didn't get much all of our customers wanted the slop cleared off today. We salted first thing in the morning then pushed a few hours later, salted again and did a final push this afternoon. Good for money but hate pushing Sleet into piles.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Finally got to try out my new plow. Everything went fine. Most of Indy only got about 2", not everyone wanted their lots plowed, but did work for about 6 hours. Now another week of temps in the 40s.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

gotsnow?;1422553 said:


> anywhere from 1/2 - 1" of snow down so far, and coming down strong! should be plowable event by what I see for my area.


Hey Gotsnow....I thought I knew of every county in Indiana. I have not heard of Stueben County. Just curious....where is it?


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

ceptorman;1423884 said:


> Finally got to try out my new plow. Everything went fine. Most of Indy only got about 2", not everyone wanted their lots plowed, but did work for about 6 hours. Now another week of temps in the 40s.


What parts of Indy got 2"? I only got 1.5 here. I didn't get to work last night/this morning. Feeling a little left out here. Haha


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

phillie;1424065 said:


> What parts of Indy got 2"? I only got 1.5 here. I didn't get to work last night/this morning. Feeling a little left out here. Haha


The northeast side seemed to have a little more. I heard areas like Fishers, Anderson got a little more, around 3".


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

1.7" in Fishers, 1.5" Castleton....


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya, I am in Oaklandon and only got 1.5". Fishers didnt hit 2 either. Anyone think we wont get a 2"er in Indianapolis all season?


----------



## brianaaron (Sep 18, 2011)

*wow*

i thought this year was going to be great, well we are in indiana, we may be plowing in may


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm looking at some forecast data for the next few weeks and looks like there is a good chance for some snow super bowl weekend... Around 2-4 inches around Indy and 4-6 inches the more north you go.

Still early to tell but looks like it could be a good storm.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Looking like up to an inch by tomorrow morning. Hopefully get a little plowing done!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yea that didn't work out


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

It better not be snowing April and May. I have better things to be doing than pushing snow at that time of year. However, I hope we get hammered in Feb. I am tired of doing all this random work to pay my bills. I think it would be funny if it snowed superbowl weekend because they put astroturf down down in superbowl village.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

4-6" would be fine for me on superbowl weekend.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Schnabel Plowin;1432883 said:


> 4-6" would be fine for me on superbowl weekend.


I second third and fourth that!


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Schnabel Plowin;1432883 said:


> 4-6" would be fine for me on superbowl weekend.


Bring it!!Thumbs Up


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Schnabel Plowin;1432883 said:


> 4-6" would be fine for me on superbowl weekend.


The forecast data for this weekend is still developing... Looks like we are going to get some snow but i'm only calling for 1-2" in indy but once you get around anderson, muncie 2-4 and north of muncue 4-6.

But like i said the data could change still a little early to tell.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Weather forecasts look to be trending warmer. I'm blaming Gore!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Whats up with this winter?! Cant seem to keep any snow on the ground for more then 72 hours before it warms up to 40 or 50 and melts it all away....


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

gotsnow?;1435076 said:


> Whats up with this winter?! Cant seem to keep any snow on the ground for more then 72 hours before it warms up to 40 or 50 and melts it all away....


Its 2012. The end is Nye.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

It looks like another week at least without any chance of snow. It was freakin 62 today!! 50s for the next few days.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

ceptorman;1436052 said:


> It looks like another week at least without any chance of snow. It was freakin 62 today!! 50s for the next few days.


Yes it was, I went out to super bowl village today and drank my sorrows away. I totally met Ron Jaworski and have a pic of me and him with a chicks butt right next to his face.haha..


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

phillie;1436610 said:


> Yes it was, I went out to super bowl village today and drank my sorrows away. I totally met Ron Jaworski and have a pic of me and him with a chicks butt right next to his face.haha..


Pics, or it didn't happen!!!
And NOT of Jaws!!!


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

At least another week of no snow


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

I was at the SUPER BOWL village all day with my 4 yr old ........ now he is at his gma's its time me for to head back down there and drink my sorrows away......... or maybe just drink lol!!!!! at times like this I love living 8 miles from downtown ....... saw adam sandler & mike ditka ..... both were in cars pulling away as we walked up


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

ceptorman;1439187 said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen!!!
> And NOT of Jaws!!!


Me and jaws and said butt. Im in the middle of talking so I look like Im sticking out my tongue but whatever. I also saw Vanilla Ice and Teddy Brewski. Notic said sorrows are gone. haha


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Cool pic, now I know why there were a butt in the picThumbs Up


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

we are not gonna see the 2" trigger this season


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

1982atm;1442279 said:


> we are not gonna see the 2" trigger this season


It seems that way.. Since the end of the world is 12-21-12 I might as well sell this plow and get a perma green.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

phillie;1442323 said:


> It seems that way.. Since the end of the world is 12-21-12 I might as well sell this plow and get a perma green.


I feel ya there


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone heard the prediction for tonight and tomorrow? I saw 1/2 a inch in central Indiana but according to my weather channel app it says 1-2. What are you guys hearing for central Indiana?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I got a alert on my app..suppose to be a half to a inch...nothing promising I dont think


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

salt run possibly ??


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

hope we get something. i just finished up mounting my new to me western v plow.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

niffen56;1442795 said:


> hope we get something. i just finished up mounting my new to me western v plow.


here in indy I doubt we get enough too plow


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I could see a salting....


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

M & MD Lawn;1442888 said:


> I could see a salting....


Ya, too bad I dont just salt..Hey MD when do you turn 21?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Same here...and this coming April, the 24th to be exact


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Another teasing of snow. I hope some of you at least got to salt.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll be dirty 30 in April. We could set up a bar get together on weekend after that.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

oh wait.. haha, I think you were talking about a meet up in another thread My bad. I get confused when I dont have anything to do for this long.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

1-2inches tomorrow


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol yea I know the feeling, I think it was on Lawnsite...but that sounds like a plan to me lol.........we need 1-2, contract is 1 inch trigger and I could use it!


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

i didnt get to salt the other night :realmad:


and last sat i totaled my new to me truck the 01 f350 ccsb srw lariet so i never got to plow with it and now i gotta find a new truck and pull my mount and wiring off the totaled one :crying:


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

ATM-just in time for the 2nd plowing (if you worked for us) tomorrow night. That stinks about your truck.

I think we actually might be out again tomorrow night 2nd plow of the year....maybe just maybe!


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

mullis56;1444520 said:


> ATM-just in time for the 2nd plowing (if you worked for us) tomorrow night. That stinks about your truck.
> 
> I think we actually might be out again tomorrow night 2nd plow of the year....maybe just maybe!


dont know if you remember me but i spoke to you in the summer about buying a boss plow from ya..... i sub for US LAWNS ....... and we have not plowed once .... luckily i have one of my one accounts and we salt it so all ive done all year is about 5 or 6 salt runs.... i have one truck still up and running but my brand new poly 8.2 boss vxt will not get to plow till i get a new truck for it.....should have a new one buy middle to end of next week


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

If the snow gods will just give 2 inches...I will be happy...1 inch I plow but it wouldn't be fair to ask for that...everybody should be able to plow lol


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

I still havent plowed once this year.. Hell I have a few people wanting their mulch down already. haha. I really hope that one of the chances this next week hit 2".


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

salting is all i was able to do


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I have yet to plow anything either with my new skid. I did get to spread some salt today to make a little cabbage. It was probably questionable at best here but what the hell these places have been getting off easy all winter so I did it anyway.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

what are they saying on snow tomorrow night into tuesday?


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Models are all over the place right now. Some say an inch or two but there is a possibility of 3+ inches. This system has enough moisture but it will depend on if both low pressure systems hold together long enough to bring it to central indiana.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

lets shoot for 2"+... we cant push our luck for the weather we have gotten this year...or should i say haven't gotten.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Still need to pay off this expensive insurance... Hope we get enough to get called out tonight!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Let's hope...


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm in Terre Haute and its about a 1/2 inch here and still coming down...


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Im in NE Indy and roads are covered with maybe 1/4 -1/2 inch. I think the news said 1 " tonight and .5 inch tomorrow. I might as well hit the hay, instead of watch this c tease.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

been plowing and salting sense 2:30 am. we had a little over an inch in anderson and its still snowing. im about to head out again..


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Only 3/8" in south Indy.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

ended up with 1.5 to 2"


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Well this sucks. Dunno if we are going to have another plowing event looking at the 14 day forecast. Just some saltings.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Did all of our lots yesterday morning. Started at 2am and by 9am we had nearly 3". Not sure if its the last one for the season or not but this helped a little with the finances. Just glad all my equipment is paid for.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

so wheres this cold hard winter the almanach predicted?? Sure would like to plow something during feburary here in upstate Indiana.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

gotsnow?;1452034 said:


> so wheres this cold hard winter the almanach predicted?? Sure would like to plow something during feburary here in upstate Indiana.


Your kidding right? Id like to get 1 plow in this winter haha.:crying:


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We got (1) plow in this winter we plowed everything so if you would be with Indy's #1 team you would have generated some income this winter for sure! This winter leaves a lot to be desiered.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Guess thats a advertisement


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

I think we're done for the year....


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

M & MD Lawn;1456993 said:


> Guess thats a advertisement


I think so too... Mullis, I just dont have experience in comercial or well any of it haha considering I bought my plow in Nov.


----------



## niffen56 (Aug 12, 2010)

so does everyone think the snow is done for the year?..


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Sad to say it, yes!


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

I rode the new pavement on Hwy 129!!!
Rode about 400 miles this past week.
Tornados today!!!
Crazy weather.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

mullis56;1455990 said:


> We got (1) plow in this winter we plowed everything so if you would be with Indy's #1 team you would have generated some income this winter for sure! This winter leaves a lot to be desiered.


I know 1 guy that is glad he went with you guys this year.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys I am thinking about selling my pushbox for the simple fact I want to get a Kage system instead. If anyone is interested let me know. I got a great deal on it and I will pass on the savings. I just got it in November so you know it is still like new since we didnt get hardly any snow.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Well with this drought I thought I would check in on my fellow indy folks.....hows everybody doing???


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

M & MD Lawn;1478588 said:


> Well with this drought I thought I would check in on my fellow indy folks.....hows everybody doing???


Just slaving away in this heat and trying to find good deals on used equipment. Did order a new cutting edge though Thumbs Up


----------

